# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Skenderbeu

## KAPARJEL

Isha duke ecur ne nje nga rruget e tiranes sot,dhe me beri shume pershtypje kur pashe flamurin e familjes se KASTRIOTEVE!Mbi dykrenaren ishte nje yll shum domethenes,dhe spo flas per kohen qe kemi qene nen regjim!Ylli ishte bashkimi i simbolit te mashkullit dhe femres,dmth me 6 cepa(sme pelqen ta quaj ndrushe)!Ne moment mu kujtua dhe frazat ne perkrenaren(Cjapi i mendes,cjapi i judes ose me mire bafometi) e SKENDERBEUT tone te madh,IN*PE*RA*TO*BT!Jam kurioz te di,sa njohuri ka per skenderbeun tone te madh!!

----------


## KAPARJEL



----------


## KAPARJEL



----------


## KAPARJEL

Emri Skënder ose Iskander eshte versioni turk i emrit Aleksandër. Kështu qe shumë studiues emrin Skënderbej e përkthejnë si Aleksandri i Madh. Sipas legjendës trimëria dhe aftësia e tij ne artin ushtarak u shfaq herët dhe për ketë arsye turqit i vune si emrin Iskanderbej. Fakt është qe Skenderbeut i pelqeu emri qe i vunë turqit. Këtë e deshmojne shume dokumente te epokës ku ai firmoste me te dy emrat (Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbej). Në oborret europiane te kohes njihej me tepër me këtë emër, këtë e dëshmojnë edhe veprat e shumta mesjetare te shkruara për te (kompozitori i famshem Antonio Vivaldi, ne vitin 1718 vuri ne skenë operën "Scanderbeg") .

----------


## KAPARJEL

Gjergj Kastrioti ishte djali më i vogël i Gjon Kastriotit dhe i princeshës Vojsava, fëmija i fundit midis 4 djemve dhe 5 vajzave. Mendohet se lindi më 6 maj 1405, u morr peng nga Pushtuesit Osman që në moshë të mitur(9-vjeçare) dhe u dërgua në oborrin e Sulltanit në Adrianopojë. Atje, zgjuarsia dhe shkathtësia e çuan Gjergjin në shkollën e sulltanit (icogllanëve) që përgatiste komandantë e nëpunës.Natyra i kishte dhënë dhunti mendore e fizike. Atje mori emrin Iskender (Aleksandër). Pas mbarimit të shkollës, Gjergj Kastrioti "(Skënderi)" kreu detyra ushtarake në Ballkan e në Azinë e Vogël, duke u dalluar për trimëri dhe për këtë arsye iu dha titulli bej që do të thotë princ ose fisnik pra Skënderbeg do të thotë Aleksandri princ ose fisnik. Ai nuk e harroi kurrë Atdheun e tij të dashur dhe priste me padurim rastin të kthehej në tokën që e lindi. Me vdekjen e të atit, ai shpresonte t'i zinte vendin, por në fakt sulltani e emëroi sanxhakbej jashtë tokave shqiptare.Skënderbeu nuk hoqi dorë nga ideja për t'u kthyer në Shqipëri ne fronit e te atit, deri në vitin kur ai u nise kundër Janosh Huniadit nën komandën e bejlerbeut të Rumelisë.Më 3 nëntor 1443 në afërsi të Nishit, u ndeshën dy ushtritë. Ushtria osmane u shpartallua dhe u tërhoq në panik. Skënderbeu filloi të zbatonte planin e kryengritjes, së bashku me 300 kalorës shqiptarë e me të nipin Hamza Kastrioti, u kthye në Dibër, ku populli e priti si çlirimtar. Mori masa për përforcimin e rrugëve nga mund të vinin osmanët, dhe prej andej iu drejtua Krujës. Me një ferman të rremë shtiu në dorë qytetin e garnizonin dhe kështu më 28 nëntor 1443 u shpall rimëkëmbja e principatës së Kastriotëve. Mbi kështjellën e Krujës u ngrit flamuri me shkabën e zezë dykrenare.Fjalimi i Skënderbeut nxiti frymën atdhedashëse. Kryengritja çlirimtare u bë e përgjithshme. Gjatë dhjetorit, Shqipëria e Mesme dhe e Veriut u spastruan nga forcat osmane, u çliruan njëra pas tjetrës kështjellat e kësaj zone.Skënderbeu ishte organizatori i Kuvendit të Arbërit, në të cilin u zgjodh si prijës i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Lezhës.Ai u martua me te bijen e Gjergj Arianitit per te forcuar lidhjet e tij me principatat e tjera.Në janar të vitit 1468 Skënderbeu u sëmur gjatë zhvillimit të një Kuvendi të thirrur nga ai, në të cilin ishin të ftuar të gjithë princat shqiptarë. Vdiq me 17 Janar 1468 në Lezhë.I mbuluar me lavdi, ai u varros në Lezhë. Shqiptarët humbën prijësin e lavdishëm që i udhëhoqi për 25 vjet rresht. E shoqja me të birin emigruan, sikurse edhe një pjesë e parisë shqiptare, për në Itali.Shume njerez mund te pyesin. Pse Skenderbeu, ne perkrenoren e tij e ka mbajtur dhien apo delen. Ekzistojn shume thenje por e verteta qendron sepse pasi qe Skenderbeu i versuli naten nje tub te medha delesh ndoshta me qindra mijera dele dhe mbi kokat e tyre e ka vendosur nga nje qiri ateher osmanet filluan te iknin duke menduar se ata jane njerez. Kjo eshte vetem nje legjende. Ekziston gjithashtu dhe ideja se kete perkrenare e ka mbajtur edhe per nder te Pirros se Epirit, pasi edhe ai ka mbajt po te njejten perkrenare. Kjo i pergjigjet se vertetes, pse edhe mbreter te tjere ilire si Aleksandri i Madh mbante perkrenare me brire dashi.

----------


## KAPARJEL

Epoka e Skënderbeut e shekullit XV dhe vetë figura e Gjergj Kastriotit - Skënderbeut ndikoi fuqishëm në jetën shpirtërore të shqiptarëve dhe për rritjen e vetëdijes kombëtare të tyre. Të frymëzuar prej tyre, intelektualë të shquar shqiptarë, i pasqyruan e i përjetuan ato në vepra historike monumentale, në të cilat nisi jetën e vet historiografia shqiptare.

Ishte Dhimiter Frangu (dhe jo Dhimiter Frëngu) qe shkroi i pari jeten e Skenderbeut, realisht si u zhvillua, sepse Frangu ishte bashkeshoqerues i gjithe jetes dhe luftrave te Skanderbeut, arketar e shoqerues ne udhetimet e Princit Shqiptar. Shkrime latinisht i Frangut i 1480, 12 vjet pas vdkjes se Skanderbeut, mjerisht u pervetesua nga te tjere, dhe perkthimi dhe botimi i saj italisht u be me vone, pas vdekjes se Frangut. Te gjithe shkrimater pasardhes, u mbeshteten mbi vepren e Frangut, edhe vete Barleti, por qe i shtoi tregime fantastike te paqena. Patjeter se vepra e Barletit qe u botua latinisht ne fillim të shek të XVI (1504) Marin Barleti kushtuar luftës heroike të shqiptarëve për mbrojtjen e Shkodrës, (rrethimi i Shkodrës)pati jehone te madhe . Por vepra që e lartësoi figurën e tij si historian humanist është “Historia e jetës dhe e bëmave të Skënderbeut”, të cilën e botoi italisht në Romë rreth viteve 1508-1510. Kjo vepër voluminoze njohu shumë ribotime në gjuhë e në vende të ndryshme të Evropës. Veprat e M. Barletit u bënë burimi më i rëndësishëm ku patriotët shqiptarë mësonin historinë e epopesë legjendare të shk. XV, kur nuk ishte zbuluar e njohur vepra e Dhimiter Frangut.

----------


## KAPARJEL

Periudha e Skënderbeut u përjetësua edhe në vepra të tjera historike nga bashkëkohësit e heroit. Siç e thame një nga bashkëpunëtorët e ngushtë të Skënderbeut, Dhimitër Frangu, shkroi latinisht, në frymën e ideve humaniste të kohës një vepër për jetën e Skënderbeut. Prandaj Barleti e mori si baze vepren e Frangut sepse kjo vepër kishte pasqyruar drejt realitetin historik, të njohur e të panjohur edhe nga bashkëluftëtarët e afërt të Skënderbeut. Vepra e Dh. Frengut u botua pas vdekjes së tij e përkthyer italisht, dhe njohu shumë ribotime në këtë gjuhe e ne gjuhe te tjera.Një vepër tjetër e rëndësishme për të njohur shoqërinë shqiptarë të shek. XV është “Historia dhe gjenealogjia e shtëpisë së Muzakajve”, shkruar në italisht më 1510 nga bashkëluftëtari i Skënderbeut, Gjon Muzaka. Ajo mbeti në dorëshkrim dhe, për vlerën që ka për historinë mesjetare shqiptare, botuesi i saj i shek. të XIX më të drejtë e ka cilësuar atë si një “margaritar”.

Nga ky informacion personal qe kam mbledhur natyrshem me lindin disa pyetje!!!

1)PSE ESHTE SHDUKUR SHKRIMI I DHIMITER FRANGUT??????
2)PSE NUK ESHTE ZHDUKUR SHKRIMI I BARLETIT??????

PERGJIGJE :

1)SHKRIMI I DHIMITER FRANGUT NDODHET NE BIBLIOTEKEN SEKRETE E VATIKANIT DHE KANE 500 VJET PRIFTERINJT QE MUNDOHEN TE DESHIFROJN DISA FRAZA.FATEKEQESISHT KA DHE SHQIPTAR-(ANTISHQIPTAR)-QE PO I NDIHMOJNE!!!!NDODHET NE TE NJEJTEN VETRIN BASHK DHE ME SHKRIMIN E TEODOR SCODRANIT TE 1210!!

2)NUK MUND TI BESOHET NJE PRIFTI QE KA MBAJTUR ANEN E VATIKANIT NE TREGIMIN E BEMAVE TE SKENDERBEUT!

----------


## KAPARJEL



----------


## KAPARJEL



----------


## KAPARJEL



----------


## KAPARJEL

[IMG]upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/F.[/IMG]

----------


## KAPARJEL

Dhimitër Frangu lindi në Drisht më 1443, atë vit që Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu ktheu në Krujë fitimtar dhe me kryengritje dëboi pushtuesit otomanë. Ishte me prejardhje nga një familje e shquar për tradita patriotike e kulturore, kushëri i Dukëve të Drishtit, i Engjëllorëve. Që në moshën 16-vjeçare u vu në shërbim të Skënderbeut si luftëtar. Para shtatorit të vitit 1478, pra para rënies së kështjellës së Krujës, ai u largua në Itali sepse vendi u pushtua nga forcat osmane. Atë vit, më 1478, ra dhe kalaja e Drishtit, më janar të 1479 do të binte dhe kalaja e Shkodrës, kështu që atij s'i mbetej tjetër veç rruga e hidhur e mërgimit për Itali, ku dhe u shugurua prift. Shërbeu për shumë vite si famullitar në Briana (Itali) dhe vdiq në Trevi më 1525 në moshën 82-vjeçare.Njeri me kulturë dhe shpirt fetar e atdhetar ai e ndjeu për detyrë t'u lejë brezave një Histori të Skenderbeut, mbrojtësit të atdheut dhe të krishtërimit e qytetërimit perëndimor kristian; dhe këtë ai e shkroi në gjuhën latine, gjuha e kulturës humaniste europiane. Nuk dihet me saktësi kur u shkrua kjo vepër; me të drejtë mendohet se pas vitit 1478, në Briana.

----------


## KAPARJEL



----------


## KAPARJEL

Sa yll i buku eeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

----------


## Trojan_Dodoneus

Mbase 6 Cepat dalin nga Kjo Mburoje

http://www.ancientbattles.com/Vendel...irote_coin.jpg

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Nga ky informacion personal qe kam mbledhur natyrshem me lindin disa pyetje!!!
> 
> 1)PSE ESHTE SHDUKUR SHKRIMI I DHIMITER FRANGUT??????
> 2)PSE NUK ESHTE ZHDUKUR SHKRIMI I BARLETIT??????
> 
> PERGJIGJE :
> 
> 1)SHKRIMI I DHIMITER FRANGUT NDODHET NE BIBLIOTEKEN SEKRETE E VATIKANIT DHE KANE 500 VJET PRIFTERINJT QE MUNDOHEN TE DESHIFROJN DISA FRAZA.FATEKEQESISHT KA DHE SHQIPTAR-(ANTISHQIPTAR)-QE PO I NDIHMOJNE!!!!NDODHET NE TE NJEJTEN VETRIN BASHK DHE ME SHKRIMIN E TEODOR SCODRANIT TE 1210!!
> 
> 2)NUK MUND TI BESOHET NJE PRIFTI QE KA MBAJTUR ANEN E VATIKANIT NE TREGIMIN E BEMAVE TE SKENDERBEUT!



Ti i parashtron pyetjet , e pastaj e mbyll shkrimin me konspiraci qe si intereson asnjerit. 
Se per cfare i hyjne ne pune vatikanit frazat e librit te shkrujt nga Frangu , vetem ti e di. 
A smund te flitet ndonjehere per historine duke i lene menjate konspiracite...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## KAPARJEL

> Ti i parashtron pyetjet , e pastaj e mbyll shkrimin me konspiraci qe si intereson asnjerit. 
> Se per cfare i hyjne ne pune vatikanit frazat e librit te shkrujt nga Frangu , vetem ti e di. 
> A smund te flitet ndonjehere per historine duke i lene menjate konspiracite...


Un shtroj disa fakt edhe pyetje!!Hap nje diskutim per nje ceshtje shume te rendesishme dhe qe na eshte fshehur per shume kohe!!Nese juve ju pelqen te merni pjese(dhe duke kundershtuar,se mendimet jane te lira bile bile dhe mund te mesojme ndonje gje te re nga ju)jeni i mirepritur miku im!!Ndoshta nje mendje te ndritur si ju nuk i interesoj,por une nuk mund ti pergjithsoj te gjithe me ju!!Ju lutem mos shkruani me per dicka te SHENJT si SKENDERBEU!!!!

----------


## KAPARJEL

> Mbase 6 Cepat dalin nga Kjo Mburoje
> 
> http://www.ancientbattles.com/Vendel...irote_coin.jpg



Ky model mbroje ilire nuk eshte i njejt me yllin qe them un!!!Ylli mbi shqiponjen e flamurit te skenderbeut eshte sic njihet nga ca YLLI I DAVIDIT por dhe simbol ne flamurin e IZRAELIT!!Per qe me teper do te thote teresia mashkullore dhe femerore sebashku!!!!

----------


## KAPARJEL

[IMG]i14.photobucket.com/.../777skenderbeu-meltd.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAPARJEL

[IMG]i14.photobucket.com/.../777skenderbeu-meltd.jpg[/IMG]

----------

